# [Aug 14, 2011] Skate Rock Fest! Skate Demos, Live bands and more!!! (Reading, PA)



## bryanpaul (Jul 19, 2011)

Common Enemy !!!
http://www.reverbnation.co​m/commonenemyofficial 
GroundScore !
http://www.reverbnation.co​m/dcgroundscore 
 LOTS MORE BANDS!
http://www.ReverbConcerts.​com/
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=230340823672909
http://www.reverbnation.co​m/show/5079590


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 19, 2011)

just so happens to be right next to Norfolk Southern's Reading Yard


----------



## dprogram (Aug 7, 2011)

Never been to PA but looks like fun!


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 7, 2011)

hell yeah. ill be there.


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 7, 2011)

"conversate" me your number(they dont do PM's no mo on here) i might be at this!


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 8, 2011)

how about an email? i have no phone at the moment. [email protected]


----------

